# The Illustrated Java Thread



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Your caffeinated concoctions go way beyond just another cuppa Joe. They are truly 'Drip Grind Works of Art!' Are these of your own concoction, created right there in Oldsarge's Dining Hall? The creative winds seem to be picking up on the picturesque "banks of the Willamette!


----------



## Oldsarge

No, my tastes in coffee, while not plain, aren't as elaborate as that. Now if I spent as much effort on coffee and I do on soup and pasta sauce, it would be a different story. I pretty much stick to large mugs of _café au lai_t with the occasional Americano_._


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Dhaller

I have become a fan of Turkish coffee lately (a kind of strong coffee with sugar and cardamon), usually served with something sweet (my preference is kounaffa).

It hits a lot of marks:
- flavor
- exoticism
- pretty tools
- "social" coffee

I'm not making it myself (yet) - I have a coffee shop near my house which features it - but when I can get around to investing in the paraphernalia (preferably during a visit to Turkey) I'll have a go.










DH


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Dhaller said:


> I have become a fan of Turkish coffee lately (a kind of strong coffee with sugar and cardamon), usually served with something sweet (my preference is kounaffa).
> 
> It hits a lot of marks:
> - flavor
> - exoticism
> - pretty tools
> - "social" coffee
> 
> I'm not making it myself (yet) - I have a coffee shop near my house which features it - but when I can get around to investing in the paraphernalia (preferably during a visit to Turkey) I'll have a go.
> 
> View attachment 33681
> 
> 
> DH


That is gorgeous. Not nearly as beautiful but still quite handsome, you can pick up a very nice ibrik for about $15.

https://cdn3.volusion.com/p3y5v.vg2ps/v/vspfiles/photos/TCW-001A-2T.jpg?1512045279
Learning how to make proper Turkish sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Oldsarge

There used to be a restaurant in L.A. that featured belly dancers and Turkish coffee. Ah, those were the days!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^:wtf:
With a never ending drip flowing into them, why are those cups of espresso not overflowing? :icon_scratch: LOL, it's got to be magic!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^:wtf:
> With a never ending drip flowing into them, why are those cups of espresso not overflowing? :icon_scratch: LOL, it's got to be magic!


Have you ever scene the movie "The Bishop's Wife." It's one of my favorite Christmas movies. In it, there's a scene where Cary Grant, playing an angel, keeps refilling a bottle of wine just by pointing at it (he's my kind of angel).

I looked, but can't find a video of it, but if you've seen it - or see it - you'll get the reference to the coffee mugs.


----------



## Howard

cream and 2 Sweet And Lows go into my coffee, If I can't have it sweet as candy then I won't drink it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37455


The marriage of a man's world and simple pleasures. It is the smart man who enjoys the moment, appreciating the nose of the roses...or would that be a hot mug of Joe?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38118


.......but, but where's the newspaper? Can one properly enjoy a cup-o-Joe without the morning news? :icon_scratch::icon_scratch: Well I suppose it could be done!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> .......but, but where's the newspaper? Can one properly enjoy a cup-o-Joe without the morning news? :icon_scratch::icon_scratch: Well I suppose it could be done!


It's on the cell phone. I haven't subscribed to a paper for years.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It's on the cell phone. I haven't subscribed to a paper for years.


Truth be known, I read my news online as well, but the format is a desktop, rather than a cell phone. Though, for a period in the past, I did get my paper on an e-reader (an oasis)...that lasted about six months to a year.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38285


The ever necessary morning cup of Joe, regardless of where one might be. I have one of those single cup porcelain drip coffee makers that I take on our periodic road trips, just in case the motel doesn't have a coffee maker in the room. It is strange, the limits we go to to service our addictions! :icon_scratch::crazy: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38708


A double shot of Espresso, with coffee flavored Oreo's, perchance? If so, a great wake me up experience!


----------



## Oldsarge

I know this might be a good stout or porter but it looks like an espresso shot to me.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38952
> 
> 
> I know this might be a good stout or porter but it looks like an espresso shot to me.


If the time showing on the pocket watch is AM, it's an espresso shot; if it's PM, it's a good stout or porter! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39545


Artistic, creative, for sure. Java art?


----------



## Oldsarge

Probably mocha art. That has to be cocoa powder on top.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40072
> 
> 
> View attachment 40073


Double shots of Espresso can really rev up the old heart rate!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
An impromptu cascading caffeine fountain....visually pleasing and mentally calming as I work on my second mug of Joe for the day!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> An impromptu cascading caffeine fountain....visually pleasing and mentally calming as I work on my second mug of Joe for the day!


I'm about to brew my second, as well.


----------



## Oldsarge

Bieletti


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40297
> 
> 
> Bieletti


A great start to any day! Two or three cups of that and one is ready to step off! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I was about to go start cleaning the garage/shop but it can wait. It's Saturday, after all.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41182
> 
> 
> View attachment 41183
> 
> 
> View attachment 41184


Indeed, a good mug of Joe is the perfect catalyst for a "Good Morning!"


----------



## Big T

Dhaller said:


> I have become a fan of Turkish coffee lately (a kind of strong coffee with sugar and cardamon), usually served with something sweet (my preference is kounaffa).
> 
> It hits a lot of marks:
> - flavor
> - exoticism
> - pretty tools
> - "social" coffee
> 
> I'm not making it myself (yet) - I have a coffee shop near my house which features it - but when I can get around to investing in the paraphernalia (preferably during a visit to Turkey) I'll have a go.
> 
> View attachment 33681
> 
> 
> DH


I think to pass the next several weeks of drastically cutting back on going out places, we shall try new dishes/concoctions, to pass the time. Turkish coffee will be high on the list!


----------



## Oldsarge

It's good stuff, especially after a Moroccan supper with belly dancers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41251


Idyllic is the word, seductively idyllic. Can you feel the breeze coming in off the water, luxuriating in the nose of the salt air?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Idyllic is the word, seductively idyllic. Can you feel the breeze coming in off the water, luxuriating in the nose of the salt air?


The cry of the gulls, the ring of bell bouys . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm, 11:30. Time for another mug.


----------



## Oldsarge

The best news today!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41999


Java and biscuits,,,what a lovely thought for this late on a Monday afternoon. We may not have biscuits, but I am still working on my second mug of afternoon Joe and somewhere around here I've a crap ton of candy bars I bought from the grand daughter during her last school fund raioser, before our world stopped. Im sure Mrs Eagle has hidden them somewhere around here, but where would that be? :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch::angry:


----------



## Oldsarge

More cookies


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42173


That pot looks a lot like the Brim Brewing System I have in my Coffee Corral collection, though mine has a latex rubber, rather than a wood collar. It makes a reasonably good cup of coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42292


Open air caffeine, featuring a wood smoke nose and a bracing jolt of self awareness! Life is good, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Make it a double . . . caffeine!


----------



## Oldsarge

Good morning for the entire community!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Good morning for the entire community!
> 
> View attachment 43265


......but, but it appears he is going to need a longer handle on that pot!


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

...and lookit the scum that stuff is creating on the inside sides of the cups. Gimme a mug of Maine-brewed, molasses-colored, finger-stirred (y'ouch) joey any day.


----------



## Oldsarge

Special Delivery for Mr. Eagle?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Special Delivery for Mr. Eagle?
> 
> View attachment 43487


What genius would have thought to breed a Vespa Scooter with an Expresso machine? Count me as impressed...very impressed. If they made and sold a model sized version of that coffee to go wagon. I would have it as the newest addition to the 'coffee corral' collection on the counter in our kitchen! Bye golly, it is important we celebrate our passions.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44266


A quiet room, a comfortable couch and a freshly brewed pot of coffee. A perfect storm for a contemplative cup of Joe!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44680


A good mug of Joe goes well with almost anything!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45120


Wow! You just gotto have really well frothed steamed milk for a complicated design such as is pictured, to hold up under the stress of a spill like that. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Speaking of things that go well with coffee . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Speaking of things that go well with coffee . . .
> View attachment 45413


Now I just want to be sure I understand...you're suggesting if I wear a short dress and a pair of stiletto slingbacks, while drinking my morning Joe with SWMBO out on our Lanai tomorrow morning, that the coffee will taste better? I'll give it a shot, but fear the neighbors are going to talk and SWMBO's threatening to distance herself from me and take her morning coffee and drink it in the privacy of our kitchen! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think the idea is that having SWMBO with you during coffee will make it taste better, but that may be because I'm lonely.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45664


I've got to get me an Espresso machine that is sufficiently complicated to allow me to play around with that brand of artwork. Perhaps a Breville Double Boiler is in order? Lot of $$$ though! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I've got to get me an Espresso machine that is sufficiently complicated to allow me to play around with that brand of artwork. Perhaps a Breville Double Boiler is in order? Lot of $$$ though! :crazy:


I refuse to pay over a grand for a mere coffee maker, I just do. However, I could use a new one.  DeLonghi makes one I am casting covetous eyes at.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I refuse to pay over a grand for a mere coffee maker, I just do. However, I could use a new one.  DeLonghi makes one I am casting covetous eyes at.


My friend, you are a wise man and I would be well served to learn from your commendable level of self restraint when it comes to upgrading the kitchen play things. The new toy I am looking at can be had for $1500, on sale, but that is indeed a lot of money for a coffee maker. However, I must say, all The $500 I paid for the Wolf coffee maker has proven to be money well spent. Perhaps I should go into the garage to organize my screw collection, as I think this next purchase through? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## scottfranklin

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you are a wise man and I would be well served to learn from your commendable level of self restraint when it comes to upgrading the kitchen play things. The new toy I am looking at can be had for $1500, on sale, but that is indeed a lot of money for a coffee maker. However, I must say, all The $500 I paid for the Wolf coffee maker has proven to be money well spent. Perhaps I should go into the garage to organize my screw collection, as I think this next purchase through? LOL.


When I turned 40 my mid-life crisis purchase was a used Alex Duetto II. New they're around $2k; I got mine for $1500. A lot, yes, but not only have there been no regrets, but I still smile whenever I use it. And, at 3-5 shots a day, that's a lot of smiles! It's rock-solid consistent (E61 grouphead) and the temperature profiling lets me explore a lot of flavors in single origins and blends. (Of course, if you're getting a machine like this or the Breville you want a grinder to go with it; the Baratza Vario is a good choice.)

It's not for everyone; if I liked coffee over espresso I'd probably go with a good electric kettle & pourover setup (but still the top-shelf grinder). But of all the extravagances I've accumulated over the years, the espresso maker is the only one that I can honestly say I appreciate as much today as I did 10+ years ago. And it was a much more acceptable mid-life crisis than some of the alternatives!


----------



## eagle2250

scottfranklin said:


> When I turned 40 my mid-life crisis purchase was a used Alex Duetto II. New they're around $2k; I got mine for $1500. A lot, yes, but not only have there been no regrets, but I still smile whenever I use it. And, at 3-5 shots a day, that's a lot of smiles! It's rock-solid consistent (E61 grouphead) and the temperature profiling lets me explore a lot of flavors in single origins and blends. (Of course, if you're getting a machine like this or the Breville you want a grinder to go with it; the Baratza Vario is a good choice.)
> 
> It's not for everyone; if I liked coffee over espresso I'd probably go with a good electric kettle & pourover setup (but still the top-shelf grinder). But of all the extravagances I've accumulated over the years, the espresso maker is the only one that I can honestly say I appreciate as much today as I did 10+ years ago. And it was a much more acceptable mid-life crisis than some of the alternatives!


Your experience with your espresso machine and your eloquent summarization of that experience are quite persuasive. Thank you for that input!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45894


An artisan at work!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45952


....and another artisan at work!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## scottfranklin

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46153


Beautiful. It reminded me that, since the shelter-in-place began I've only used my home machine. I have a deco Faema Faemina lever-puller in my office that I hope is enjoying the time off. Lever pullers have a very different profile than pumps; I love both!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46272


A cup of Joe and a good book and a rainy afternoon....to my mind that is a winning combination!


----------



## Oldsarge

I say, Eagle, does this look familiar?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I say, Eagle, does this look familiar?
> 
> View attachment 46309


LOL, we are not quite to the point pictured above, but we are working on it! I can claim eight of the items in that picture as part of our coffee corral. Still musing over the potential purchase oe the Breville Double Boiler Espresso unit. It turns out that The Seattle Coffee Company sells it for $200 less than the lowest price William's Sonoma will accept. We shall see, we shall have to see.


----------



## scottfranklin

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, we are not quite to the point pictured above, but we are working on it! I can claim eight of the items in that picture as part of our coffee corral. Still musing over the potential purchase oe the Breville Double Boiler Espresso unit. It turns out that The Seattle Coffee Company sells it for $200 less than the lowest price William's Sonoma will accept. We shall see, we shall have to see.


Yes, once you start the corral it steadily grows! Are you looking at the BES920XL? That got good reviews on home-barista and looks like an excellent value. Plus, the $200 you save can be put to a top-notch grinder if you don't already have one!


----------



## eagle2250

scottfranklin said:


> Yes, once you start the corral it steadily grows! Are you looking at the BES920XL? That got good reviews on home-barista and looks like an excellent value. Plus, the $200 you save can be put to a top-notch grinder if you don't already have one!


We currently have a Kitchen Aid Burr Grinder...serving our needs to grind the Beans for the past five years...a good piece of equipment in the kitchen!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> We currently have a Kitchen Aid Burr Grinder...serving our needs to grind the Beans for the past five years...a good piece of equipment in the kitchen!


We have a Keurig Coffee and Hot Water machine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> We have a Keurig Coffee and Hot Water machine.


We use the burr grinder to freshly grind the beans and we use a Wolf coffee maker to brew the morning nectar of the gods!


----------



## scottfranklin

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46499


This pushes all of my coffee-geek/physicist buttons: I love the color, the thickness of the pour, and the hydraulic jump at the entry point (the ridge that surrounds the crater where the jet enters the bulk.)


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46499


I haven't had espresso in a while.


----------



## scottfranklin

Howard said:


> I haven't had espresso in a while.


It's almost all I drink. The recent (5-10 yrs) trend has been away from the classic Italian bitter shot that blossomed with a bit of sugar & milk to more moderate flavors that stand up on their own. But, to be honest, I'll drink good coffee from almost any preparation. I once had a flight of Ethiopian Yirgacheffe prepared as espresso, pourover and cold brew. Each was delicious in its own way.


----------



## Howard

scottfranklin said:


> It's almost all I drink. The recent (5-10 yrs) trend has been away from the classic Italian bitter shot that blossomed with a bit of sugar & milk to more moderate flavors that stand up on their own. But, to be honest, I'll drink good coffee from almost any preparation. I once had a flight of Ethiopian Yirgacheffe prepared as espresso, pourover and cold brew. Each was delicious in its own way.


How much do you drink?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## scottfranklin

Howard said:


> How much do you drink?


3-5 shots (doubles) a day. More now that we're home all day and it's literally 60 sec of work to pull a shot. Funny thing is my wife didn't really notice a difference when I used decaf, so I switched back to regular for more variety.

Coffee in general is a great rabbit hole for science geeks. My kids *hate* coffee shops because they have to sit through 20+ minutes of conversation w/baristas about pressure, temperature, dose, etc.


----------



## eagle2250

scottfranklin said:


> 3-5 shots (doubles) a day. More now that we're home all day and it's literally 60 sec of work to pull a shot. Funny thing is my wife didn't really notice a difference when I used decaf, so I switched back to regular for more variety.
> 
> Coffee in general is a great rabbit hole for science geeks. My kids *hate* coffee shops because they have to sit through 20+ minutes of conversation w/baristas about pressure, temperature, dose, etc.


Wow! I love my double shots of Espresso on a regular basis, perhaps once or twice a week and especially when steamed milk is added making those shots a Latte:amazing:. Otherwise it's, on a daily basis, multiple mugs of stoutly brewed Joe.


----------



## scottfranklin

Here's a pic from this morning's 3rd shot. Not as professional as @Oldsarge's beautiful pics, but the bottomless portafilter shows some nice tiger striping.


----------



## Howard

scottfranklin said:


> 3-5 shots (doubles) a day. More now that we're home all day and it's literally 60 sec of work to pull a shot. Funny thing is my wife didn't really notice a difference when I used decaf, so I switched back to regular for more variety.
> 
> Coffee in general is a great rabbit hole for science geeks. My kids *hate* coffee shops because they have to sit through 20+ minutes of conversation w/baristas about pressure, temperature, dose, etc.


I sometimes drink about 2- 3 cups of coffee.


----------



## scottfranklin

@eagle2250 Thought of you while reading this post on home-barista. It may not help you pull the trigger on your espresso maker, but it's always fun to consider the possibilities!



eagle2250 said:


> Wow! I love my double shots of Espresso on a regular basis, perhaps once or twice a week and especially when steamed milk is added making those shots a Latte:amazing:. Otherwise it's, on a daily basis, multiple mugs of stoutly brewed Joe.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

scottfranklin said:


> @eagle2250 Thought of you while reading this post on home-barista. It may not help you pull the trigger on your espresso maker, but it's always fun to consider the possibilities!


Thanks much for that reference...a very helpful video and attached article. I will definitely post herein when I have made my decision.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33665


It has been said that a picture is worth a thousand words.....at least!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46801


Alas, with three to choose from, I haven't used a French Press to prepare my morning Joe in close to a year, I think? :icon_scratch: It is well past time to pull them out and put them to work!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, with three to choose from, I haven't used a French Press to prepare my morning Joe in close to a year, I think? :icon_scratch: It is well past time to pull them out and put them to work!


I'm not a regular coffee guy, but I do love the flavor and have never had a better coffee, in my far-from-expert opinion, than French Press coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee lifting the morning fog.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
I say ha,ha, but if you need solid proof of the wisdon of the statement in the post above, try having a civil conversation with SWMBO before she's had that AM hit of coffee! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47848


Can't you just smell the nose on those freshly roasted beans?


----------



## Oldsarge

I've been this desperate.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48101


A Deja Vue experience!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48376


Caffeine art in a 'stratified cup of Joe? Nice work, at once pleasing to both the gullet and to the eye!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Your pic sparked an Edward Hopper memory of this young lady having, I assume, a cup of coffee:


----------



## Oldsarge

The truth of morning.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49030


Proof that at least one mountain n climber is seriously attached to his/her espresso, but how's he /she going to create a double espresso latte with that contraption? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49467


"The best part of (my) waking up is Folgers' Black Silk in my cup!" It makes for one tasty mug of Joe.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The sadness of the empty cup after the 3:30 espresso


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49965


I haven't used my French Press in quite awhile. Perhaps today will be the day...or maybe an Espresso is in order? :icon_scratch: Aha! Perhaps both...the French Press in the AM and the espresso in the afternoon.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Joie de cafe. Two new dogs in the house. This is a medical necessity.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 50027
> Joie de cafe. Two new dogs in the house. This is a medical necessity.


Do your dogs drink coffee?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Do your dogs drink coffee?


Yes, but I tend to hog it.


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 50032
> 
> Yes, but I tend to hog it.


Those are beautiful looking dogs. Love to the floor too.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> Those are beautiful looking dogs. Love to the floor too.


Many thanks!


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Many thanks!


What kind of dogs are they?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> What kind of dogs are they?


A pair of rescued English setters. Same kind as my avatar.


----------



## Oldsarge

You managed to RESCUE a pair of Llewelyns? Wow, talk about scoring!


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 50032
> 
> Yes, but I tend to hog it.


Not meaning to be nosy, but do you hunt them or just enjoy their companionship? In any event they are a very handsome couple! 😍


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50125


Assuming the picture above to be one of those Vespa Espresso Wagons, I'd like to buy that to sit on our kitchen counter as part of our coffee corral, but then that would require hiring a contractor to come in and 'blow out' the kitchen just a bit and reinforce our counters(?) to support the new espresso machine! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Not meaning to be nosy, but do you hunt them or just enjoy their companionship? In any event they are a very handsome couple! 😍


I do not hunt them. But it is my assessment that once it moves out of puppyhood and becomes a dog, an English setter is pretty perfect company. I am ok with puppies, but I love dogs. Our last setter, Opal, was a good hunter. She was known, however, in addition to setting birds, to catch the occasional dove. Her mouth was so soft she would let them go, seemingly fine. She tried to catch kildees, and it was hilarious. She would get on her belly and crawl up to them. Then everything would spring, and she would chase them in quarter mile circles. The birds stayed about ten feet up and would lead her for close to a mile of merriment.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> You managed to RESCUE a pair of Llewelyns? Wow, talk about scoring!


And since we are seniors, the nine year old was free. The eight year old was only $300. And they were both born at the same fancy kennel where we got our first setter! The breeder is very involved in Southwest English Setter Rescue and no longer breeding dogs. She had a kennel and a house full of rescues!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50295


I do as well, but it must be consumed by NLT 1400 hours if I want to get a decent night's sleep!


----------



## Oldsarge

Fortunately, 'all the coffee I want' is about one or two cups before noon.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Fortunately, 'all the coffee I want' is about one or two cups before noon.


Kudos regarding your commendable level of self restraint with the caffeine intake. Alas, we go through one and sometimes two pots in the early morning, another pot at noon and then there are the afternoon demitasse cups of espresso. Color me wired! LOL. 🙃


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50317


I know milk glass can be had in red, white and blue...is green also an option and are those counter adornments even milk glass? In any event, I'll continue to take my morning Joe in my Yeti mug...it keeps it piping hot!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50317


Without the saucer, of course, I had my first cup of coffee from a mug just like that. It was black and very strong. I had it on the signal bridge of the USS Canberra on a dependents' cruise off the coast of Norfolk. It was about 42F, and that coffee was very welcome!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50389


All the essentials for that first, arguably difficult hour of our days! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's nippy this morning.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50623


What a great way to drink one's coffee in the AM!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> What a great way to drink one's coffee in the AM!


And what a great place to do it!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50659


Thought for the day....a good cup of Joe can lubricate new as well as continuing friendships. Coffee, or perhaps caffeine is a necessary element of my daily life and when friends drop in unexpectedly, almost always they are offered a good mug of coffee during their visit to the Eagle's crib! The big question is am I being sociable or do I just want to play with the toys in our coffee corral? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50835


The intended design appears to have been lost to the current in the cup. Oh well, we still have that early AM pick me up! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51201


A good cup of Joe, your best friend and a good book to read...life just can't get any better than this!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51250


One of your best, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51351


Indeed a picture is worth a thousand words...the perfect depiction of my relationship with my morning coffee!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51620


It would appear that the intoxicating aroma of that cup of Joe has put a slight smile on the surly wench's face? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Mrs Claus ?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51882


I do love looking at and considering the shot above, but am left wondering...just how did they manage to compose that picture? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Big T

My wife and junior-in-college daughter, go through thirty minute exercises each day, making whatever it is, they call coffee.

Me? The strongest cup and quickest route to that first three or four cups, is my nirvana. Microwave what remains in the carafe? Why not? Mold on the top of the coffee? Scrape it off, zap the rest! (That is true, but not me-was my now retired controller, after weekend).


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> My wife and junior-in-college daughter, go through thirty minute exercises each day, making whatever it is, they call coffee.
> 
> Me? The strongest cup and quickest route to that first three or four cups, is my nirvana. Microwave what remains in the carafe? Why not? Mold on the top of the coffee? Scrape it off, zap the rest! (That is true, but not me-was my now retired controller, after weekend).


LOL, your reference to scraping the mold off an over aged cup of Joe, reheating and drinking it reminded me of the conduct of the First Sergeant in an Air Base Ground Defense Group of which I was put in charge. The 1st Sergeant had a coffee mug he had taken to the field throughout an almost 30 year career and he took great pride in telling us that in all that time, it had never been washed, but rather had developed a thick craggy second skin on the inside of the cup that consistently persuaded we mere mortals from ever presuming to drink from said mug. When coffee grounds were not available, he woulf fill it with clear hot water and wait for it to brew a mystery blend from the accumulated debris on the sides and bottom of the mug. The old 1st Sergeant must have been a legitimate brute of a man, as he drank from it regularly....and it never killed him! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, your reference to scraping the mold off an over aged cup of Joe, reheating and drinking it reminded me of the conduct of the First Sergeant in an Air Base Ground Defense Group of which I was put in charge. The 1st Sergeant had a coffee mug he had taken to the field throughout an almost 30 year career and he took great pride in telling us that in all that time, it had never been washed, but rather had developed a thick craggy second skin on the inside of the cup that consistently persuaded we mere mortals from ever presuming to drink from said mug. When coffee grounds were not available, he woulf fill it with clear hot water and wait for it to brew a mystery blend from the accumulated debris on the sides and bottom of the mug. The old 1st Sergeant must have been a legitimate brute of a man, as he drank from it regularly....and it never killed him! LOL.


well Eagle, my coffee cup is an old diner style, heavy ceramic, bought several decades ago. It gets rinsed, but never washed. The grunginess of it, keep all others, both human and inanimate objects, from getting nearer to it, than the suggested 6' social distance.

on another note, the COVID pandemic is running rough shod over Central PA. A hundred infections per day or ten deaths per day, may not sound like much to those in metropolitan areas, but to us, with 80,000 residents in an entire county, that's high!

Stay safe!

T


----------



## Oldsarge

Hometown BREW!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Hometown BREW!
> 
> View attachment 51915


Is that the same as the Nitro Cold Brew they sell at Starbucks? I've been toying with the idea of picking up a Growler Nitro Cold Brew home unit. Williams Sonoma offers three different models for sale and I am sure there must be other retail sources out there. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Is that the same as the Nitro Cold Brew they sell at Starbucks? I've been toying with the idea of picking up a Growler Nitro Cold Brew home unit. Williams Sonoma offers three different models for sale and I am sure there must be other retail sources out there. :icon_scratch:


Don't know. Stumptown is a Portland coffee company.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52021


The caption should read, 'I'll take a Triple Espresso Latte...it's been a long night, my brand new husband fell asleep before he could unwrap his honeymoon gift! ' LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52060


I can't help but wonder if one could get a good mug of Joe in the Shire. In college I was such a fan of J. R. R. Tolkien's Lord of The Rings and The Hobbit that, when the opportunity presented itself, I picked up Leather Bound copies of each! Simple luxuries in ones "simple" life.


----------



## Oldsarge

You, too? I read the Hobbit in the sixth grade and spent years trying to find another book by him. In those days the Ring wasn't in print in the U.S. Then, when it was, I binged an entire registration week and read the entire thing!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee compendium


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Coffee compendium
> 
> View attachment 52230


This brings to mind two of my favorite pastimes...drinking a good cup of Joe and camping! Life is so, so good.


----------



## Oldsarge

The morning after the night before . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52289
> 
> 
> The morning after the night before . . .


SWMBO's first cup of coffee in the AM! LOL. 

Or as the Beatles might say:

"It's been a hard days night
and she's been working like a dog.
It's been a hard days night,
she should be sleeping like a log.

But when she comes home to me 
she knows the things that I do
will make her feel all right...." :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

When presentation is everything . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52370
> 
> 
> When presentation is everything . . .
> View attachment 52371


If the animated character Gumby had a wife, that would have to be her...yes, no? In any event, Mrs Eagle makes me pour my own coffee in the early AM while she stays in bed and catches a few good zzzz's, absent the disturbing effects of my snoring! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

It's a Portland thing. You might not understand


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It's a Portland thing. You might not understand
> 
> View attachment 52745
> 
> View attachment 52746


What a great opportunity to combine two of my life's passions...motor bikes and coffee! That 5-gallon Gerry can isn't filled with reserve fuel, but rather it would be my personal supply of morning Joe! LOL. I find myself being gradually convinced to move to Seattle.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Stumptown, roasted and brewed in Portland, OR!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52920
> 
> 
> Stumptown, roasted and brewed in Portland, OR!


Enjoying one's morning coffee with a best friend....a perfect way to start the day!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Correct order: coffee, then girl.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53101
> 
> 
> Correct order: coffee, then girl.


Jeez Louise, a mug of good coffee and a Viking lass? :icon_scratch: One of them turns me on!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53270
> 
> 
> View attachment 53271
> 
> 
> View attachment 53272
> 
> 
> View attachment 53273


I really do love my Yeti coffee mugs, but during cold spells, I also miss being able to wrap my paws around a warm ceramic mug filled with steaming coffee, LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53433


True perhaps, but you would have no need to reheat your coffee if you had a Yeti stainless steel, 14oz. Thermal Mug! That's what we really smart old curmudgeon do. --------------Eagle


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53499


The year was 1975 and three of us young lions from Vandenberg AFB, CA, ventured forth on a chilly Saturday to visit one of those pristine California beaches to learn how to surf. We actually paid a native Californian (all Californians know how to surf, don't they?) to give us lessons, but I gotta tell you...he didn't prove to be much of an instructor, IMHO. I spent the next two to three hours learning to surf, but really accomplishing not much more than falling off the board every time I tried to stand up. I spent most of my time trying to avoid drowning and eventually turning blue from the cold water. A bucket of steaming coffee and perhaps a dozen or so of those donuts would have been a grand feast that day. Later that year (I think it was) I saw Jaws, the movie, and have never had the urge to try surfing a second time! LOL.  Thank you, Oldsarger, for the memory!


----------



## Oldsarge

What many forget is that the sea off California is a current that swings south from the Gulf of Alaska. All those pictures of winsome babes in bikinis diving across coral reefs and white sand bottoms are in the Caribbean. Surfing in Cali is 5-7mm wet suit country. And Vandenburg, in my short experience, is one cold place to begin with. I'm surprised you didn't succumb to hypothermia.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> What many forget is that the sea off California is a current that swings south from the Gulf of Alaska. All those pictures of winsome babes in bikinis diving across coral reefs and white sand bottoms are in the Caribbean. Surfing in Cali is 5-7mm wet suit country. And Vandenburg, in my short experience, is one cold place to begin with. I'm surprised you didn't succumb to hypothermia.


There was a lot of shivering and chattering of teeth going on that day and all of us did seem to be turning unhealthy shades of blue. I would not bet against the reality that we all were somewhat hypothermic. However, we were all back in class the following Monday morning. LOL. :cold:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> There was a lot of shivering and chattering of teeth going on that day and all of us did seem to be turning unhealthy shades of blue. I would not bet against the reality that we all were somewhat hypothermic. However, we were all back in class the following Monday morning. LOL. :cold:


Ah, to be young and fit!


----------



## Oldsarge

Viennese coffe house


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Viennese coffe house
> 
> View attachment 53583
> 
> 
> View attachment 53584


That Kitchen Aid pot is one of the ponies in the Eagle's Roost coffee corral! LOL. Makes a good cup of Joe, but requires a bit more work (mostly in the clean up phase of the effort) than other coffee makers we use, so it doesn't see much use.


----------



## Oldsarge

The vacuum pot was my mother's standby and for years you simply couldn't get one. Then one appeared on the market but it was all glass. You can imagine how durable that was! Now I see that Kitchen-Aid is making one with all the fragile parts in stainless steel! This is wonderful, sort of retro-smart. However, living alone and only drinking about two cups a day, there isn't any justification for getting one. Drat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53675


There is a lot of wisdom in the words showcased in the above photo!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53740
> 
> 
> View attachment 53741
> 
> 
> View attachment 53742


Inspirational, as I sit here enjoying my afternoon Joe!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54049


Ahhh.....just the way I like them; my coffee black and my lady's legs sheathed in silk and perched on precariously high stilettos. Put em together and I'm in heaven. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I only have one cup in the morning . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I only have one cup in the morning . . .
> 
> View attachment 54118


Aaaah.....moderation in all that we do and all that we might consume? That's the key! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Stumptown coffee. Portland's own.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54245


Guilty as charged...I admit it, but I can live with that. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54821


Perfect! If I go ahead with the purchase of the new Ford Bronco I'm looking at, I wonder if they could install the caffeine delivery system pictured above, as an accessory? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I've decided to restrict myself to one cup in the morning.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Just one in the morning


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Just one in the morning
> 
> View attachment 55115


I have 2, one in the morning and one after having a light lunch.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL, I'm limiting my self to just two 14 oz mugs of coffee in the AM and two mugs in the PM , preferably NLT 1400 hours....so I can sleep more soundly that night! Various articles I've read on the Internet lead one to believe this provides some degree of protection against cognitive maladies and a few cancers. If we read it on the Internet, it's got to be true! Besides, if I cut back too much, I get a caffeine withdrawal headache:crazy:. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

That's a lot more caffeine than I can tolerate. Six ounces of espresso with an equal amount of hot milk is my normal dose, sometimes repeated a couple of hours later, sometimes not. However, on those rare occasions when I can't get my morning eyeopener, I am pretty much useless the rest of the day. Caffeine, breakfast of champions!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55701
> 
> 
> View attachment 55705
> 
> 
> View attachment 55702
> 
> 
> View attachment 55703
> 
> 
> View attachment 55706
> 
> 
> View attachment 55707
> 
> View attachment 55708
> 
> 
> View attachment 55710
> 
> 
> View attachment 55711


A magnificent photo montage of one of life's greatest pastimes...enjoying a favored beverage!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55864
> 
> 
> View attachment 55866
> 
> 
> View attachment 55867
> 
> 
> View attachment 55868
> 
> View attachment 55869


Yesterday afternoons double espresso latte was ordered iced...much lass satisfying than when is consumed steaming hot! Just sayin.....


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55944


A cup of joe, served straight-up in the fine china...the breakfast of champions who have woken up late and have time for nothing else!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56010
> 
> 
> View attachment 56013


Are we looking at a reminder that it is almost time to enjoy our Eight O'Clock brand of coffee....good coffee that's been around for quite a long time!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56046


Now which brand of coffee were we told was "good to the last drop?" :icon_scratch: The guy in the pic above may be a little squirrely, but I think he/she would agree?


----------



## Tweedlover

eagle2250 said:


> Now which brand of coffee were we told was "good to the last drop?" :icon_scratch: The guy in the pic above may be a little squirrely, but I think he/she would agree?


"Good to the last drop" I believe was a Folgers' line. They have a new line of coffee out called Noir which one might call top of the line Folgers. It is quite good and what I now drink. Like the smokey midnight and rich satin from that line.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56116


Perhaps you are right...I do want you, but more importantly, in the wee hours of the morning, it's more a matter of I need you. This reminds me of an advertising tag line used by Colonel Littleton, Purveyor of fine leather good, as he says "We are not in the needs business, but rather in the wants business!" LOL, even more importantly, I need help of a different kind, for here I sit at this keyboard having a conversation with the picture of a cup of Joe! That just can't be good. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56167


....and now you shall have the rest of the story.

There has been much talk of the source of Leonardo da Vinci's inspiration to paint the Mona Lisa. Many claim that the image was inspired by the beautifully memorable visage of Lisa Gherapdini, wife of Francesco del Giocondo. However, as has been said, truth can be stranger than fiction.

As the picture above suggests and as we all seem to do some days, Leonardo da Vinci was stumbling around his kitchen very early one morning and he accidentally spilled a sizeable bag of coffee beans. As luck would have it the beans fell in the pattern chronicled in the photograph and it is that image that inspired Leonardo's creation of the Mona Lisa. The claims that Lisa Gherapdini served as the inspiration for her 'sidepiece,' Leonardo's creation of the Mono Lisa is simply not accurate. I think it was more likely a direct result of the artists caffeine addition. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56202


....and then early one morning Steven Spielberg observed young Elliot having an earnest conversation with his mug of Joe, as Elliot was heard to say, "phone home...just phone home!" And from that moment, a new star was born...one whose face has been said to "resemble a combination of the faces of Carl Sandburg, Albert Einstein and a pug dog." Strange, but true!

Ya know, one can't just make this stuff up! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56404


Better than a Starbucks, for sure.....and Starbucks is pretty darned good. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Your first thought is always "those eyes" when it comes to Ms. Hepburn, but that is a heck of a jawline she was sporting too.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Your first thought is always "those eyes" when it comes to Ms. Hepburn, but that is a heck of a jawline she was sporting too.


Considering that covered plate seen on the far left edge of the photo, the big unanswered question is whom might she be breakfasting with, this AM? Hmmn?


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Considering that covered plate seen on the far left edge of the photo, the big unanswered question is whom might she be breakfasting with, this AM? Hmmn?


Based on how old she looks, it is probably for her husband at that time actor/director Mel Ferrer. If not, Ms. Hepburn was being a naughty girl.


----------



## Oldsarge

Morning me.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57721
> 
> 
> Morning me.


But isn't the big fellow pictured above the lucky one? He only has to go through that tough stretch of awakening and sucking down the first pot or two of coffee to feel human again just one tome per year. We 'two leggers' have to go through that rough patch every frigging 24 hours. Alas, life may be only as good as the coffee we drink! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58209


I've a coffee production system such as we see pictured above, as part of our coffee corral collection. We have used it perhaps only three or four times, but it does make a very decent cup of Joe!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58440
> 
> 
> View attachment 58441


.....and this is why we rise and shine a few hours before SWMBO! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58771


LOL, been there, done that....and I seem to be doing it more frequently as the years add up! Oh-My.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Tokyo coffee stand


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58985
> 
> 
> Tokyo coffee stand
> View attachment 58986
> 
> View attachment 58987


A warm soak and a steaming cup of Joe...does life get any better than that? I don't think so!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59373


If he hadn't been so loud in the early AM or if I could have trained our rooster to pour coffee, we wouldn't have had him for lunch...not so long ago! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

The pots in post(s) 404 and 405 are both in my collection and both have perked up their maiden caffeine offerings on multiple occasions. Please note, the KitchenAid in post 404 is a pain in the a.. to clean up, after use! Just saying.....


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59680
> 
> 
> View attachment 59681
> 
> 
> View attachment 59682


I have to get me one of those R2D2 coffee pots...adding to the ever growing collection!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59806


Been there, done that, got the mosquito bites! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

As he backs up Eagle's driveway and rings the doorbell . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59911


I consider posts of yours such as the above as inspirations to use the aparatti to be found in my coffee corral. This afternoons coffee will be made using our Brim coffee Drip assembly. Similarly motivated, just a few days back I fired up the Bialetti for my afternoon caffeine hit! This way I'm actually using the gizmos that I buy. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59928


We have way too many coffee mugs cluttering our shelves, but there is always room for one more. I gotta get me one of those mugs! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Here, Eagle, you need to display your collection like this.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59940
> 
> 
> Here, Eagle, you need to display your collection like this.


That looks to be a rather incredible coffer maker collection...count me as impressed. Is that your collection of coffee maker treasures? If so, consider removing the doors from that cabinet and show them off to the world!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60070


A paraphrased(?) classic still shot from the movie The Graduate. Sometimes the soundtracks are the best part(s) of the movie. Anne Bancroft was a "hottie-pattatti" but Dustin owned the role of a Dork in the movie! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> That looks to be a rather incredible coffer maker collection...count me as impressed. Is that your collection of coffee maker treasures? If so, consider removing the doors from that cabinet and show them off to the world!


No, my collection numbers no more than about four, most of which don't get used from one season to the next.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60233
> 
> 
> View attachment 60234


Nice.....but I bet it doesn't keep one's coffee piping hot, as long as my Yeti Mug will do. Yeti Mugs have become an indispensable piece of "The art of coffee paraphernalia' in my morning and afternoon coffee routines.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


This one could be cross-posted to the dessert thread.


----------



## eagle2250

My caffeine hit this afternoon was a Starbucks Double Espresso Iced Latte....a great way to stave off the old afternoon naps! That's a good thing, I think? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> My caffeine hit this afternoon was a Starbucks Double Espresso Iced Latte....a great way to stave off the old afternoon naps! That's a good thing, I think? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60751


May we assume we are looking at the beginnings of a Double Espresso shot Latte? I can only hope.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Summer Coffee


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60935
> 
> 
> Summer Coffee


A coffee milkshake...what a lovely thought! However a 400 ml beaker of such is just not enough to share with another. Survival of the fittest, or should that be fattest, demands that we get rid of that second straw! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The afternoon pick me up...


----------



## Oldsarge

Ooo, a vintage classic!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61244
> 
> 
> View attachment 61245


You just can't argue with the wisdom reflected in the captions for the two pictures above! Just saying.....


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61299


While but just one of the inherrant joys of the first mug of Joe in the morning...The radiating heat of the exterior cup's surface, which helps assuage the pain of the day's caffeine headache. Chugging the brew does the rest! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61632


Coffee...poured by an artist!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I think SWMBO might identify with this.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I think SWMBO might identify with this.
> 
> View attachment 61837
> 
> 
> View attachment 61838
> 
> 
> View attachment 61839
> 
> 
> View attachment 61840


A long pictorial story, but with a happy ending? I like that!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62042
> 
> View attachment 62043


It seems a shame to drink the brew and mess up the artwork, but please be assured I would do it! Bwahahaha.....


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62205


A collection of Java samples...an AM version of the Kraft Beer samplers one might enjoy in the PM...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62323
> 
> 
> View attachment 62325


This is certainly the best time of the year to enjoy a tall glass of iced coffee, but truth be known, while I may drink a glass or two of iced coffee, on most days I'm knocking back perhaps 50+ ounces of hot, steaming Joe each day. Some may consider that a whole lot of coffee, but in my opinion it is an ongoing love affair! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62471
> 
> 
> View attachment 62472


Good old morning Joe...a pot of which will wake sleeping beauty up faster than a princes kiss!


----------



## Oldsarge

Portland, OR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62776


This is why one should place your coffee mug on a table, rather than on the floor, making it much less likely that we could fall into it. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63093
> 
> 
> View attachment 63094


"Jacked-up Coffee?" Now that just has to be 'high test,' almost worth a road trip to Toronto to find out! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63230
> 
> 
> View attachment 63231


Now that is some serious caffeine...it's early and I've got to get me some of that!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63677


The photo above radically upgrades my mental image of a Travel Mug for my morning Joe! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64119


For those days that you just can't make up your mind, you get one of each, iced and steaming hot! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64265


A trifecta of afternoon joy, methinks..


----------



## ran23

Now that is a Chocolate Chip!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65316


So that's what they mean when one talks about "kneeling at the foot of the caffeine alter?" Been there...still am...planning on bearing that lovely burden for the rest of my life. The ongoing health are well proven!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65615
> 
> 
> View attachment 65619
> 
> 
> View attachment 65621


The young woman in the first photo certainly has her sense of life's priorities in order, while that furry little guy in thew last photo appears to be more of a 'one tracker.' LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hahaha--Trailer Perk!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66153
> 
> 
> Hahaha--Trailer Perk!


....and a great way to kick start one's morning on the road....yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

And if you're pulling it with a small motor home, a great way to pay your travel expenses.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66437


I've already got one of those in my coffee corral collection. She is a beaut, sporting a figure eight profile and oozing the allure necessary to grab and hold one's undivided attention, stirring up an ever growing lust to sup within us. Phew, I feel like I need a cold shower.

PS: LOL, for those with the dirty minds, I'm talking about the Bialetti..


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67033


The photo above reflects one of the sacrifices one makes when they drink their morning Joe from an insulated, stainless steel Yeti 14oz coffee mug. The Yeti keeps the coffee piping hot for quite some time, but holding the Yeti Mug will never warm one's cold hands and it can never be held to one's cheeks to relieve painful sinuses on a blustery winter morning. Ah well, I still love my Yeti mug and my piping hot Joe each morning. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67531


Not meaning to be unkind, but those are some BUW's...AKA: Butt Ugly Witches! It appears some smart assed Trick or Treater made off with their dentures? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68573


That first mug in the morning is so important to the start of a good day!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68573


That first mug in the morning is so important to the start of a good day!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69703


Could one of you guys get Mrs Eagle her first mug of Joe for the day? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69805


A good, stout mug of Joe and incredible scenery....what's not to love?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70655


The perfect first mug of Joe, while appreciating the Lord's artwork with the autumn foliage. I just spent 10 minutes finishing my coffee and greatly enjoying the view!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71075


Tomorrows brew will come from one of the French Presses in my coffee corral. Haven't made it that way in a month or so.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71769


A refreshing afternoon caffeine hit...yummy!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72223


The wait for that first mug in the morning always seems endless! :crazy: Ironically it always proves to be well worth the wait. Well, not always, but most of the time.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72683
> 
> 
> View attachment 72685


The perfect camping companion.....it attends to your essential need(s), is easily kept smoldering hot for you, doesn't talk your ears off and will never hog the sleeping bag! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73101


Three of my favorite things...a hot cup of coffee to wake me up, a good book to read and...and...and tassels to enchant me! That's my story and I'm sticking to it. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73923


One of the very best ways to enjoy your first mug of Joe in the morning....nature and coffee mix well, but to be honest,in those moments, mine most often is poured from a Thermos!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74113


An espresso milkshake....or perhaps a malt? Count me as being intrigued!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74595


The picture above brings back many memories of good times out in the wild! Thanks for that, my friend.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75383


Just the right motivation for me to prepare this afternoons coffee in a French Press. Thank you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76269


Great impromptu mug to hold the early morning nectar and a really good shot of Joe...the beginnings of a great day!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76509
> 
> 
> View attachment 76511


LOL...tempting, but if I drink coffee after 2;00pm I don't sleep that night...one of my many pitfalls of getting old! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76599
> 
> 
> View attachment 76601
> 
> 
> View attachment 76603


The hardware displayed in the top photo puts my espresso maker to shame. I'm guessing that beauty is worth more that the car I drive in these days! But then, a perfect cup of Joe is priceless. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76899


Sipping the morning Joe and watching the world go by...life is indeed good!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77271


Morning coffee...enjoyed best in the great outdoors!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77457


A great shot, for sure. It seems to tell us that this is the first cup in the early AM and the gentleman pouring that cup of Joe is in great need of it! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77615
> 
> 
> View attachment 77617


In the top photo, the fine art in the contents of the cup seems a bit at odds with savoring/ consuming it in the 'potting shed!' However, I'm sure it is a fine cup of Joe.


----------



## Oldsarge

Probably some dilettante aristocrat's potting shed.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77879


My wife was trying to befriend the critter and One of those bad boys hocked a goober through the fence and right in Mrs Eagles face one year at the county fair in Valparaiso. IN. She doesn't much care for them anymore, but she still likes her coffee! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77969


A comforting light and the promise of a steaming mug of coffee at the far end of the tunnel of a winter nights darkness!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Carpenter fuel.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78545


The straight forward, simple approach is frequently the bast way to take our morning coffee. Later in the day, for some odd reason, I gotta have a little milk in mine!


----------



## Oldsarge

Old school


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79199


Java art...tasty as well as beautiful! Our "mission impossible" today is to hang a picture, documenting the art, on the wall and proceed to drink all the evidence.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78421
> 
> 
> Carpenter fuel.


I carried one of those decades ago (when I worked for a living, but that’s another story). These thermoses are still available, and I bought one to take coffee to my office (can’t drink the stuff made in my office). 

All the new, very high priced stainless cups/coolers, have nothing on these old Stanleys!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83858
> 
> 
> View attachment 83859


Great pics, but I don't think I would drive around with a pistol resting on the console between the seats of my truck! Just saying.....


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84055


Coffee always tastes better out in the woods or when enjoying it along the banks of a local stream!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

the Eagles at breakfast


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85981


Where's the Joe!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87407


Make it a 4X Espresso if the brain is in need of CPR! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

"And a double espresso with sugar, please."


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87982
> 
> 
> "And a double espresso with sugar, please."


Customers, always barking out orders can be tiresome, but when they are that cute....all is right with the world and they can ask for their morning Joe anyway they please and that is OK! Love that pic.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88728


LOL, Well his priorities are in good order!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89071


A new spin on coffee art, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89539


I'm here to tell ya, the photo above is a screen shot of real life! LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89549


That first cup of Joe in the morning always tastes so much better out in the woods!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90408


If I didn't oh-so-love my Yeti coffee mug, I just might have to get me one of those turned wood coffee mugs. If I should ever find a source for such, I might buy one anyway.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90575


The gremlin pictured above made the right choice for sure! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90663


Funny perhaps, but absolutely true!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90837


Gravity does not appear to be on the side of the woman clutching the loose ends of those strings, pictured above. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------

